# 2012 EV Expo! Drag Racing Car Show...



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

_*2012 EV's Gone Wild!*_
*Drag Racing & Expo Event* 
April 2012 West Lebanon, NY 


** EV Car Show * All Electric Vehicles Welcome*
** EV Drag Racing * All Electric Motorcycles Welcom**e*
** EV Vendor Tents * Junior Dragsters Welcome*​ 
*Enjoy the World Famous Lebanon Valley Dragway*​
*Spectator Fee $15.00 kids under 12 free*
* Racing Fee $50.00 per vehicle*
 *Vendors Tent $100.00*​* 
http://www.ecedra.com/2012evsgonewildexpo.html 
**
*


----------

